
John Doerr & Fred Wilson- Finance "The Great VC Smackdown" (podcast) - rayvega
http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail4765.html
======
apu
Much more interesting to watch the video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBvuirDPHKA>

